# Is there any way riders today can see thier rating?



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

on ios and android??? sick of giving everyone 5's


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Yes. In the rider app they can check. However it doesn't stick out. You have to open up menu to see rating. It's not in first page when they open app. 
Just rate appropriately. We shouldn't worry about wether they see it or not. 
In most cases they won't notice


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yes. In the rider app they can check. However it doesn't stick out. You have to open up menu to see rating. It's not in first page when they open app.
> Just rate appropriately. We shouldn't worry about wether they see it or not.
> In most cases they won't notice


I though since the update it's rigj t upfront when they open the app. I have the old version still.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

This is what you see when your open app









So a pax and keep requesting rides without seeing their rating.

Just double checked. I do have latest version on iOS


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

A


Cableguynoe said:


> This is what you see when your open app
> 
> View attachment 154562
> 
> ...


Ah. Thanks


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I though since the update it's rigj t upfront when they open the app. I have the old version still.


I think I have the latest Android rider app, and it's not immediately visible. However, when you touch the menu bars, it's right next to your picture. Pretty hard to miss if you look there.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I can't find it on my riders ap, even looking for it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I can't find it on my riders ap, even looking for it.


If you haven't taken at least 10 rides, I don't think it shows your rating



Cableguynoe said:


> If you haven't taken at least 10 rides, I don't think it shows your rating


Which is another point. A new rider will start with 5.0. But they can't see that. You downrate a new rider and they can't see it even if they look for it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> If you haven't taken at least 10 rides, I don't think it shows your rating.


I have many Uber rides, over ten.
Can't find it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I have many Uber rides, over ten.
> Can't find it.












Right there. What does yours show?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Shows my pix and name ... nothing under that.
Where your 5* is .... blank for me.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Shows my pix and name ... nothing under that.
> Where your 5* is .... blank for me.


Weird. Maybe it's so low they don't want you to know your rating.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Weird. Maybe it's so low they don't want you to know your rating.


Ha. Maybe.
But, I shower regularly, and brush my teeth.
I tip every time, at least $5.
And, I'm 'toes on the curb' when they arrive. 
Never slam a door, ask for stops, fart in the car, eat food or pop a beer or hit on the driver. 
But, maybe. You know how these Uber drivers are.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

niether can I on android but my last ride was like 9 months ago


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> You know how these Uber drivers are.


I don't get them. I really don't.


----------

